# Quote Compilation Looking For Submissions



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We're looking for submissions to our quotes compilation. 


If you see a quote on the forums that you find funny post it up over here.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=62474


----------



## John Abraham (Oct 28, 2013)

Great sharing...!


----------

